# Can't keep temperature down!



## cnl390 (Nov 26, 2018)

I have an ASF offset smoker and have a really hard time keeping my temps under 240-250.  I completely close the vents and have to close the stack down.  Both cook chamber and firebox are sealed with Lavalock and I see no smoke escaping.  There is maybe a 1/16" gap around the door where the vents are.
https://www.allseasonsfeeders.com/collections/bbq-pits/products/24-x-20-bbq-pit-w-firebox


----------



## daveomak (Nov 26, 2018)

Gaps around the door are adding air to the fire...   Seal those up and you will have to re learn how to use the smoker and keep the temps down...


----------



## cnl390 (Nov 26, 2018)

How would I go about sealing the gap?


----------



## weev (Nov 26, 2018)

Have you asked the company that makes it for any pointers   thats what I did when I couldn't get mine to regulate correctly    

One other thing I learned is that they dont need as much wood as you would think  I have a big trailer smoker and once its heated up I only us a couple small splits every 45 min or so


----------



## daveomak (Nov 26, 2018)

Stop the video as soon as you can...  Is that the door you are speaking of that leaks ??
Fasten a sheet metal trim piece around the door so it overlaps the opening...  Use sheet metal screws or self drilling screws...  around the inside or outside of the door...  which ever does a better job...


----------



## cnl390 (Nov 26, 2018)

That's the door


----------



## daveomak (Nov 26, 2018)

The sheet metal can be pretty thin...  It only has to stop air flow...  easy to bend, easy to cut, and easy to fasten...


----------



## cnl390 (Nov 27, 2018)

Do you think this would help reduce excess air flow?
https://www.allseasonsfeeders.com/collections/grill-accessories/products/heat-transfer-plate


----------



## daveomak (Nov 27, 2018)

No...   The door will still lead air...  It's the air that causes high temps with no way to regulate that transient air...


----------



## cnl390 (Nov 27, 2018)

I figured that.  Just thinking that less air space in the firebox would lead to less air for the coals.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Nov 28, 2018)

Why do you want to cook at under 240* ?    Unless your cold smoking cheese or something,  anything around 250 is good.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 28, 2018)

Okie, morning....   I ALWAYS add smoke between 50-140F...  after the smoke is added, the the temp is turned up to 200-220F...  or put in the kitchen oven....


----------

